
Remington and Other Gun Companies Lose Major Ruling over Sandy Hook Liability - smacktoward
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/14/nyregion/sandy-hook-supreme-court.html
======
sarcasmatwork
This will open the door for many frivolous lawsuit that will clog up the legal
system even more.

Let's blame an object where its designed to kill people, and not the person
that did the killing. Nope, dont want to look at Big-Pharma either to what
types of drugs these kids are on...

Do we get to sue car manufacturers now because the car was used to kill
people, or the person that did it?

knee-jerk reactions because of emotions vs logical.

------
masonic
It was a 4-3 decision on a court with a grand total of _one_ Republican
appointee. I wouldn't expect it to survive a SCOTUS appeal.

